# How to attach breeding trap to tank



## hipknoteyes (26 Oct 2009)

Hi All 

I have just had a couple of Acrylic breeding traps made but forgot the all important how to attach them to the tank question.  I borrowed the general design from a friend who has open tanks and simple had acrylic hooks which hung over tank - I have a tight fitting lid on my tank so I removed the hooks from the design and added knob type things in their place - I had meant to address this problem before getting them made but it only occurred to me I had forgotten when the traps arrived.  

Here is a picture of the traps;







I have currently used strips of fish bag which I hooked over the knobs and then over the tank with the lid on top to keep them in place - but this at best is a very temporary measure.  

I need a permanent solution and I will obviously need to use fish/invert safe materials.

Any ideas are most welcome.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Oct 2009)

Cheap marina traps use a thin strip of pliable metal which you bend over the rim of your hood to the required shape.  Seems to work reasonably well


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 Oct 2009)

You could just get some suckers to fix it to the tank, though they do have a habit of coming off at the most inconvenient time!  TA Aquaculture do a range of suckers at the bottom of this page that might offer a solution.


----------



## hipknoteyes (26 Oct 2009)

Hi Guys 

Thanks for the prompt replies.

I think a combination of both of these methods might be the safest.  



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Cheap marina traps use a thin strip of pliable metal which you bend over the rim of your hood to the required shape. Seems to work reasonably well



I have just decommissioned one of those traps - Unfortunately the metal strips weren't long enough for me to use - Do you know if it is possible to buy the strips? or what type of metal it is? 

Cheers

Chris


----------



## phantomfisher (5 Nov 2009)

Can you tell me where you had these traps made, I am looking for something similar and your traps look really good quality? :?:


----------



## hipknoteyes (5 Nov 2009)

They were made by a nice man called David at http://www.fistafiltration.co.uk/


----------

